# Port A



## justhookit

Thanks for the forum Mont.

We run a 33 foot Bertram out of PortA and sometimes have room for more people, and sometimes don't even go out because we can't find anyone to go. So hopefully this forum will help. Billfisher made a great post http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=154992 and what he said generally applies to us too.

Trips are always short notice as weather allows and we generally fish 2 to 3 times a week, mostly weekdays. All trips are bluewater trolling ONLY, so if you like to snapper fish or drift for kings this would not be for you. We billfish and pick up wahoo and dolphin.

Typically leave the dock at 4 or 5 am and run offshore of the rocks somewhere between 40 and 80 miles or so and we come in by early evening most days.

If you live near enough that this would work, lemme know.


----------



## justhookit

A few more things . . .
Boat has radar, epirb, etc.
Gear is TLD 25's, 2 speed 50's, and Tiagra 50W's. 

We end the day at the fuel dock and once we're filled up we celebrate the day's catch with a few beers at the Flats bar. You're welcome to drink on the boat, but the driver of the boat doesn't drink at all until we hit land.

Bring drugs on the boat, and we'll leave ya out there


----------



## Bill Fisher

yup....... genuine bummer to have the boat and the gear for big-game fishing and then fuel gets so outrageously priced that you gotta scheme on a way to deal with it

used to be my problem was getting someone to go offshore with me cuz the wife didn't want me going alone (for nearshore sails, BF, wahoo, dorado, etc)...... now it's get help for fuel cost....... Lord knows you'd take it up the wahzoo if you tried to sell your boat with current and future fuel prices being so high

if i find myself up in your area, you WILL be hearing from me

where were people like us when i was 20 and boatless?!!!........... i'dda give my left...uh,... arm(?) to be offered a chance to go big time for the price o'fuel...... let-alone only my share of it!


----------



## jsb91010

dude bill fisher that's exactly what im thinking...im reading all these posts about how i can get on a boat and go catch some serious fish for the mere cost of just "paying and pulling my weight" that's incredible...i am 23 and boatless so yeah that's me lol...I am interested in the port a thing for sure...but im in san antonio and the short notice could maybe be a problem but ill do anything to catch a billfish or wahoo...WOW


----------



## Bill Fisher

jsb91010 said:


> ill do anything to catch a billfish or wahoo...


i don't carry a camera on my boat 'cept an old polaroid for tournament days but Argo and his friend brought one one day........










we caught 4 wahoo that day along with a buncha tuna, and dorado and had one blue that came unbuttoned on us

we lost a bigger hoo than that one in the pic that we figger was in the triple digit range fer sure................ chewed thru 400# mono in less than 12 minutes


----------



## jsb91010

the pic is kinda blurry but i see the outline of'a monstaaaa...why ya gotta get me all hyped up man...now i won't be able to sleep :bounce: , thanks...oh wait it's friday night, wont' have any prob sleepin after the spurs game n beers :cheers: ...ooh and don't worry if i ever step foot on your boat, or any boat for that matter, i will have my digi cam on hand!!


----------



## DFoley

id be all over this if all my gear wasnt stolen yesterday  bastards broke into my shed. Insurance said they mightcover it but it might be a while. Uhhhg it makes me sick, im here in Aransas Pass and Port A all the time. Im not the worlds greatest bill fisher but I need the practice. Whats the boat name?? Ill keep you in mind...


----------



## Bill Fisher

DFoley said:


> id be all over this if all my gear wasnt stolen yesterday  Whats the boat name?? Ill keep you in mind...


all-the-more reason to take Justhookit up on his offer...... you can pretty much bet if he has a 33' bert, he already has all the gear needed...... and if he's anything like me, he prolly don't want guests bringing additional gear on board anyway

but i'm mostly typing this cuz i'm curious about the boat name too.......... just wondering if i've ever seen it down at the TIFT

.........


----------



## Freshwaterman

*PM for cell number*

justhookit,
Not sure how often you check for replies, but I'd be interested in a "day trip". Was down there for the week of 3/7-3/15. Woulda been a kick going out if we coulda with the winds "tearing a new one" that week. Was there with my bay boat and didn't git squat. Rather that asking for your info. lemme give ya mine. When I git down there, I'll try to look ya up. Not trying to "book/reserve" or anything else but it would be neat if ya had a guy that had the "shared expense" money to go with ya that's only 10 minutes away if one of your regulars "fell through". If this sounds like a deal, give me a call. Love the area and plan to spend more time in Port A.


----------



## justhookit

Sorry I haven't been checking this forum much lately. The boat's been getting the finishing touches on some winter maintenance issues so we haven't been fishing. If all goes well it'll be back in the water by the weekend and ready to fish as soon as we get some calm weather.

Boat name is Tina3, and no it hasn't fished TIFT but we probably will this year.

And yeah, as to gear we have absolutely everything so there's really no need to bring anything.


----------



## snarfer35

Justhookit, I would be greatly interested. I live in Katy so short notice wouldn't be a problem. Avid boatless angler, never caught a billfish, but I go offshore as much as possible. Gladly pull my weight and help with expenses. I'm selfemployed so I think the boss will let me off work to go fishing during the week.  The only time it's difficult to get away is at the end of the month.


----------



## ap_coach

I live in AP and would be very interested in going fishing with ya'll this summer. I am a teacher so I have about four weeks of school left. I will be keeping in touch with ya'll for sure.


----------



## cs2005

I also live in san antonio and in college, so short notice is not really much of a problem. i would love and be honored to go out sometime. i use to go offshore as much as possible, but sold my boat last fall. I'll make sure to check this more often.


----------



## justhookit

Finally an update . . . we ended up doing a little more work on the boat and it splashed Friday. We're fishing it 2 days this week and unless we run into any problems we'll be good to go for the season.

So for anyone who replied to this thread or sent a PM I'll get back to everyone shortly.


----------



## fightinaggies

I would love to go out with you sometime. I live in kingsville so its not that far for me and have some offshore fishing experiance. I am more then happy to cover my part of the gas, bait, etc.... as well as boat cleaning chores to have an opportunity to go. Let me know if you wanna go out.



Thank you,

Barrett Blevins


----------



## fishybusiness33

Hey JustHookIt:
I live in Port A and also run a 33 Bertram FBSF. Mine is an "82 model powered by Cat 3208Ts. I do not charter but do enjoy fishing with others to learn and to teach. I have been waiting out the wind this season so far. Boat is ready to go but the weather won't cooperate, as I am sure you are aware. 
Sounds like you make about the same runs as I do. Out to the rocks and beyond looking for bills, dophpin and 'Hoo. With fuel like it is and living here, I intend to pick my days carefully to make sure they are productive. If interested, we can certainly hook up to fish together on fishable days this season. Just drop me a note. No reason to take both boats out if we don't have full crews!
Tight lines.
(PS My boat is the Fishy Business).


----------



## rockyraider

Justhookit,

I'm gonna be down at Port A at least once with the family this summer. I would definately be interested in "filling the holes" in your book of business this summer. Could you PM me with a ballpark price regarding what you are charging? Thanks and take care.


----------



## justhookit

Need 2 tomorrow.

Sorry for the short post but fishing season has just kicked off this week so we've had a full boat, until tomorrow.

If anyone is here in the PA area and wants to go call me at 512.413.2915 - I might not answer for the next hour but leave a message and I can fill in the details.

Trip will be leaving at 5:30am for a trolling run about 50-60 miles out. Should be back to the slip around 7pm


----------



## justhookit

1 spot filled, have room for one.


----------



## justhookit

see here . . . but hurry if you want in 
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=170692


----------

